
Shodan and passwords sitting in a tree, S-H-O-W-I-N-G - rayascott
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2018/03/26/shodan-and-passwords-sitting-in-a-tree-s-h-o-w-i-n-g/
======
rayascott
"a consequence of needing to maintain backwards compatibility with older
versions that were completely open."

Why on God's green earth you would want to perpetuate a security risk in the
name of backwards compatibility is beyond me.

